# How to find a cheater



## won'tstoptrying53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there a way to find out it the separated wife is in a relationship without resorting to playing private detective? I have no access to phone, email or anything else.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Not without straight up just asking.....or having someone do snooping for you somehow...


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ishe? said:


> Why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



they may have an agreement to not see other people whilst separated and it will give him the answer to D or not if she is or isn't


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

won'tstoptrying53 said:


> Is there a way to find out it the separated wife is in a relationship without resorting to playing private detective? I have no access to phone, email or anything else.


If this is someone you're dating--stop dating her. Dating married people is never a good idea. 

If it's your wife, you coul hire a detective I suppose.

But fif you are separated and divorce has been filed what does it matter? Let her go. Most places are no-fault anyway.

If someone doesn't want to be with you, don't waste your time chasing them.


----------

